# Which color do you prefer about the GEN kit?



## Vaporesso (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/7/19)

Red


----------



## JurgensSt (8/7/19)

First choice is Red
Second choice is Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/7/19)

Red!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/19)

All except black!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/7/19)

I think the silver will go best with any color tank you have

Here is mine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A (8/7/19)

Blue and black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/19)

Blue and red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/7/19)

Black and blue 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byron (8/7/19)

Black or blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/7/19)

Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (9/7/19)

Black or blue, I think black coz any RTA or RDA will look good on it but that blue is soooo nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/7/19)

Blue and Black

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FacelessVaper (16/7/19)

Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (17/7/19)

Black-Blue

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (17/7/19)

Dam
Much excitement when are these finally going on sale here in South Africa.
I have my car keys in my hand and ready to bolt out the door to get one 

That blue one is a must have 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (17/7/19)

That blue black is quite insane look! Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Largo (17/7/19)

I like Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (18/7/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dam
> Much excitement when are these finally going on sale here in South Africa.
> I have my car keys in my hand and ready to bolt out the door to get one
> 
> ...


Check the list of our Gen cloud chaser shop winner to see if any one near you. You can join the event and win one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (18/7/19)

See the Silver finish much clearer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein (18/7/19)

Vaporesso said:


> View attachment 172478
> 
> 
> See the Silver finish much clearer!


Please design a nice RTA that will suit this beautiful mod....something silver with bronze..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

